# This may seem trivial but...



## Phaedrus (Feb 14, 2003)

how is "systema" pronounced?  Is it just "system" with an "ay" sound on the end, or something else?  However you say it, I've enjoyed reading about it and am strongly considering attending the Charlotte seminar that is planned for November of this year.  Thanks!


----------



## jellyman (Feb 14, 2003)

sis-tyem-ah (that's how most russians say it)


----------



## Phaedrus (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks jellyman!


----------

